# Shipping Plants In The Summer Months.



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

Near Dallas, it's 100F most days. Is it ill-advised to ship live plants under such conditions -- best to wait a few months? I get the distinct feeling that even with cold packs, things will turn to mush.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

If at all possible, it's probably best to wait. Or, send Express, which is more $$. I just sent some plants out yesterday, with my one and only cold pack, but it's only going one state over so hopefully will get there fine.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

if you are sending someone plants who is going to send plants back to you, you can get an idea how hot your plants got if you ship an oral thermometer along with them. Your reciepent reads it, writes down the temp, shakes it down and sends it back with his or her plants. Oral thermometers usually only read from 96 F to 106 F, but if the temperature got over 106, you can be pretty sure that wasn't good for the plants. Maximum temperature recording thermometers with wider ranges are also available.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I received a shipment last week of plants and they all died. I'm not sure whether it was the heat or getting squished in mailing envelope which broke seal on bags. I think to be safe boxes are prefferrable over envelopes in any temperature.


----------

